# How a plane works really close up



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Found this video that shows how a hand plane works filmed through a microscope: 



It is a bit long and nerdy but has some intersting conclutions on how a chip braker shoud be used. Worth a look!

How do you adjust *your* planes?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

Interesting and new info for me but as a newbie everything is new. I look forward to input by the more experienced members. Thank for sharing this video.


----------



## Nindwood (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! Great video with excellent information. Thanks for sharing that. My most special tool happens to be the James Krenov plane that my darling wife got for me a few years ago. Made by the hands of The Master.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Great you guys liked it!
Nindwood: Lucky, lucky you!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I did some testing after I watched it a while ago. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/30376


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

The video assumes that the throat is very wide. I really enjoyed seeing the effect of the chip breaker differences.
The work and careful study that Don has so generously done for us includes this very important factor (throat gap) and I love the watercolor drawings he used to clearly illustrate this point.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

I can't believe I just watched a 17 1/2 minute video of producing shavings, which' audio was in japanese … But it was great! Basically what that tells me is that if I need to go againbst the grain I should have more dedicated planes, because I can't accurately make these changes.


----------



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

If loving this video is wrong then I don't want to be right. I think I am a wood geek.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

DonW: Just read some of your blog on planes. So much great onformation there that i have to come back later for more info. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Check this: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55965
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hell i wasnt such a 1. mover as i thought there.. Great thread and great read. Thanks Mads!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh, this site is so big now that we can easily have several.
Just thought there were some good info.
And as human beings we need to reinvent the wheel to keep it rolling once we start thinking.
Just think of how many how to make a cutting board or restore and hand plane here.
In some how we are all beginners, just on different levels.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

So true: We are all beginners..


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Great video. Thanks for the link.


----------



## vigneron (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Kaerlighedsbamsen, Don W and Mads for all the links ! After almost 10 years of woodworking, I finally understand WHY we need to adjust the chip breaker & throat ! As the wood shavings exit the plane, we want to bend them just right so they can exert a light downwards pressure against the next stretch of wood being cut. It's the same idea as setting the feather board just a little shy of the first teeth on the table saw. I just never thought of it that way. Thanks LJ !


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

kaerlighedsbamsen, now you see there were a reason for your post!
I love LJ.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Puting a steep bevel on the chip breaker and positioning it correctly will do more for tear out than a tight mouth. I cover this and other tuning in my blog.


----------

